# Intracoronary stents 92980 92981



## lbisson (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,
I'd like clarification. If 2 intracoronary stents are placed in the same main vessel should this be coded 92980-LD and 92981-LD? If not, how should it be coded?
Thanks
Lynn


----------



## kcookmeyer (Nov 14, 2007)

If the stent was performed in the same vessel you can only code 92980-LD.

Kelly


----------

